
Who Uses Social Networks and What Are They Like? (Part 1) - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/who_uses_social_networks_and_what_are_they_like_part_1.php
======
njrc
The SNS Usage Overlap chart could use some improvement. Examples: 1) Who uses
MySpace and LinkedIn but no other network? 2) Who uses Twitter and Facebook,
but no other network?

